# Script to setup X, drivers, and WM



## nickbernstein (Dec 4, 2020)

I thought I would share a little utility script I put together that might be helpful for some people who end up on this sub-forum. The script uses a ncurses interface to emulate the style of the bsdinstall to: 
- install graphic card drivers
- install xorg and related dependencies
- setup the rc file and loader.conf
- install slim or sddm depending on if fbsd11 or 12+
- setup .xinitrc to work with slim
- allows selection of desktop environment, xfce, gnome, kde, etc.
- allows for the selection of additional basic software packages (firefox, bash, sudo etc)
- optionally setups linux emulation

It's available for download here: https://github.com/nicholasbernstein/install-fbsd-desktop

You can run it on a new system (or existing one) either by fetching it and piping it directly into a shell:


> fetch https://raw.githubusercontent.com/nicholasbernstein/install-fbsd-desktop/main/installx.sh -o - | sh


or 


> fetch https://raw.githubusercontent.com/nicholasbernstein/install-fbsd-desktop/main/installx.sh
> sh installx.sh


depending on how trusting you are.  

Given that this is not a question, I apologize in advance if this post is inappropriate. My thinking is that this could be a preventative approach to possibly solving some problems for people before they feel the need to post here.


----------

